# Ammonia?



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

*c/p*

Hi, today I did a API test for the first time. I had been using the strip tests.

My readings are. pH 7.4, Ammonia 8, Nitrite 0.25, Nitrate 5

I have just done a 50% water change but was wondering if there is anything else I can do to get this down as I know how dangerous this can be. Also any ideas to why it is so high.

Tank - 65ltr. 5 Mollies, 4 loachs, 1 red tail shark, 3 black neon & 3 platys (4 months old) Started -10th Jan 11 (were in a old tank before)


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

Because the ammonia is so high keep up with daily water changes and if you are able to you might be better off to do 2 30% changes every day. I believe the goal is to keep the ammonia below 0.5 in order to cause the least harm to the fish.

How did you move the fish to the new tank. Did you use any of the old gravel, plants etc. and did you happen to run the old filter with the new one in order to seed it?
If you didn't you are probably starting the cycle all over again.


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

Everything except for the heater was new. I added some of the old water to the tank first, plus moved the fish over via bucket, where I did a few water changes, starting with the old, adding a little more new three times, over 14 hrs, before adding them to the new tank. 
Maybe it is still just cycling, I assumed it had finished once the cloudyness disappeared after nearly 4 weeks.

I will try do the two water changes. I had thought it, but was worried about stressing the fish out, but doing it so much.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your tank has just started cycling. You are still in your Ammonia Spike and haven't even started you Nitrite Spike yet. The fishes you have are pretty tough, except for the loaches. I'm not sure how well they deal with high Ammonia. Good filtration, aeriation and plants would help to reduce the Ammonia and Nitrite spikes.


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

Unfortunately most of the good bacteria is found in the gravel, filter, plants and ornaments. Unfortunately not in the water itself. Although at 4 weeks i would think you would be further through the cycle. Although not an expert I have read that smaller more frequent water changes are less stressful than big ones thus my suggestion of 2 changes a day.


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

ok, thanks, I shall start to do two small ones each day as of tomorrow.
Thanks for your advise.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The good thing is you have readings on all three things now. Keep up the daily changes until it gets down. I just tried to keep to 1 or below for ammonia and nitrites. If it got over 1, I did a water change. Trying to keep it any lower can be difficult.

Was curious, what were the strips reading?


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

I did a test using both methods this morning as I want to see the difference in the readings.

Strip - NO2 -0.25 NO3 - 15 pH -7.2 

API - NO2 -0.25 NO3 - 5 pH - 7.4 

The strips didnt test Ammonia.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Adding some filter media or gravel from an established tank can speed up the cycle a lot. 

Live plants consume ammonia so help to keep spikes from getting to high. Jafa moss or marimo balls are good for this even in the lowest light conditions. Easy ast growing plants are even better if you have enough light for them.

Keep up daily water changes until the levels drop.


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

After doing 2x 30% water changes for the last couple of days I have retested today and the readings came in at:
pH -7.4, Ammonia - 1, Nitrite - 0, Nitrate -trace

So looking a lot better. Shall I keep on with the 2x30% water changes for a few more days?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

try to keep ammonia to 1 or under, that might take daily water changes.


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

You could try going to 1 30% change daily to see if that continues to get the ammonia down below 1. If not its probably still 2 changes a day for a while longer.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I say just do what you need to keep it below 1.


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

The readings are still the same as yesterday. pH -7.4, Ammonia - 1, Nitrite - 0, Nitrate -0. So no Nitrite yet.


----------

